# Static in Sirius only when i plug in dashcam.



## waystland (Apr 11, 2013)

Hello i have a sirius unit it runs well but some times now i get static,, i figured it is after i plug in my dash cam... i have one 12v plug in my cig lighter and a another in my console i also have a 3 way plug.....

i tried diff options but after a bit the static comes back... 
what i have noticed is the dash cam.. when i plug it in the static comes in bad.. if i flip up the LCD from the dash cam it gets better...
some days i will have it all plugged in and it will be fine.. but most ofton it is not.


----------

